# Opfer von sprit-billiger gesucht



## Heiko (11 September 2008)

Für eine seriöse TV-Produktion werden Menschen gesucht, die durch eine Masche geschädigt wurden, die sich so abgespielt hat, wie hier beschrieben:
Vorsicht: sprit-billiger.net soll 90 Euro kosten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wer sich für den Bericht zur Verfügung stellen will kann sich bei mir unter [email protected] melden oder einfach das Kontaktformular verwenden.


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: Opfer von sprit-billiger gesucht*

wurde auch im Forum diskutiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53118-sprit-billiger-net.html


----------

